# Siamese / Himmi



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well im not sure if these are Siamese or himmi, the dad was Siamese and the mum was BE Cream.

Cute anyway


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! *steals*


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They're himi, both parents have to contribute the himalayan gene to produce a siamese


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

the babies are stunning but Mum (de cream) is TO DIE FOR I am on my way to steal her :lol:


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

himi? gorgous


----------

